# RR: 53. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet, op. 64



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Maazel (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1973)










2.	Previn (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1973)










3.	Ozawa (cond.), Boston Symphony Orchestra	(1986)










4.	Ančerl (cond.), Czech Philharmonic Orchestra (scenes)	(1959)










5.	Gergiev (cond.), Kirov Orchestra	(1990)










6.	Tilson Thomas (cond.), San Francisco Symphony Orchestra (scenes)	(1995)










7.	Ashkenazy (cond.), Royal Philharmonic Orchestra	(1991)










8.	Chung (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra (scenes)	(1993)










9.	Salonen (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra (scenes)	(1986)










10.	Rozhdestvensky (cond.), Bolshoi Theatre Orchestra	(1959)










Bonus:	Mravinsky (cond.), Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra (Suite No. 2)	(1981)*

Condensed Listing: 
1.	Maazel (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1973)
2.	Previn (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1973)
3.	Ozawa (cond.), Boston Symphony Orchestra	(1986)
4.	Ančerl (cond.), Czech Philharmonic Orchestra (scenes)	(1959)
5.	Gergiev (cond.), Kirov Orchestra	(1990)
6.	Tilson Thomas (cond.), San Francisco Symphony Orchestra (scenes)	(1995)
7.	Ashkenazy (cond.), Royal Philharmonic Orchestra	(1991)
8.	Chung (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra (scenes)	(1993)
9.	Salonen (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra (scenes)	(1986)
10.	Rozhdestvensky (cond.), Bolshoi Theatre Orchestra	(1959)
Bonus:	Mravinsky (cond.), Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra (Suite No. 2)	(1981)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

